# Mazzer Super Jolly I received for free!



## swai (Jul 26, 2016)

Hi all,

Yesterday I got quite lucky. I checked a local selling site and saw someone offering a Mazzer for free. I responded and 30 minutes drive later I had it in my car!

It is a 2005 model timer model. It had been in storage a long time when a coffee shop closed. It's in need of some care but I won't be complaining since I got it for free!

I've taken a few pictures, I took it apart straight after I got home yesterday. I'm still deciding on what mods I will do to it. I'd like to spray it white.

I've just also ordered new original burrs.

What do you guys recommend?

Thanks,

Simon.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

It looks like you have everything under control! Nice bargain there.

The doser lens should slide out so you can clean it properly. If it doesn't give it a good soak/ dose of penetrating oil/ etc.

The removed doser star assembly will have 2 little flat head screws to undo on the underside that lets you separate the pieces.

The bottom star that is left in the doser is a bit of a pain to remove, but there are refurb guides online and on this forum. Just remember to not put pressure on the star when undoing the nut or you will just snap the vanes off.

The three upper burr carrier springs are loose - don't loose them! I can only see one in place in your photos.

The lower burr carrier is a pain to get off, but can be done. I usually use wooden sticks to scrape it clean underneath instead.

And finally the portaflter rest can easily come off for cleaning- the threads are usually tapped into the case, so no loose nuts to worry about.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Total strip and clean, check shaft for free play before you disasemble (bearing wear) then get a respray.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

The base can be easily removed if you have a security bit set. From memory you need one thats a star shape with the hole in the centre.

There is usually some loose grinds floating around and its nice to give it an internal clean too!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

timmyjj21 said:


> The base can be easily removed if you have a security bit set. From memory you need one thats a star shape with the hole in the centre.
> 
> There is usually some loose grinds floating around and its nice to give it an internal clean too!


Yep like this


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Hi Simon , I'm at the same stage exactly with my SJ, working out the next direction to take funnel mod, sweeper mod ? , one thought on colour - white may show up every coffee ground that sticks to the surface, I'm going with a satin black finish for this reason.


----------



## swai (Jul 26, 2016)

timmyjj21 said:


> It looks like you have everything under control! Nice bargain there.
> 
> The doser lens should slide out so you can clean it properly. If it doesn't give it a good soak/ dose of penetrating oil/ etc.
> 
> ...


Wow you wouldn't know how lucky I am! After reading your comment I was wondering where the other 2 springs were. I was questioning whether the grinder came with all 3 springs. I looked everywhere around the grinder and could not see any. I then remember i brushed all the coffee powder into the bin. And i'm sure you can guess where i found 2 springs!

Thank you for your comment!


----------



## swai (Jul 26, 2016)

jimbojohn55 said:


> Hi Simon , I'm at the same stage exactly with my SJ, working out the next direction to take funnel mod, sweeper mod ? , one thought on colour - white may show up every coffee ground that sticks to the surface, I'm going with a satin black finish for this reason.
> 
> View attachment 22171


I think you are right about the color. I'm even thinking now whether it will be worth it to sand and paint it. I might just leave it stock. Although I could be easily persuaded!


----------



## swai (Jul 26, 2016)

El carajillo said:


> Total strip and clean, check shaft for free play before you disasemble (bearing wear) then get a respray.


Could you provide more information on this? I am not sure what you mean and I don't even know where the bearings are!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I was meaning take the grinder completely apart. The bearings are mounted at the top and bottom of the grinder, they support the shaft / motor and are pressed into the body of the grinder . Depending on how much work the bearings / motor have done they could be showing wear by lateral movement of the motor/ shaft. There may also be a rumbling / grating noise when the grinder is running. If either of these symptoms are present the bearings will need replacing.

From your question I think this work if needed may be out of your comfort zone.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

swai said:


> Wow you wouldn't know how lucky I am! After reading your comment I was wondering where the other 2 springs were. I was questioning whether the grinder came with all 3 springs. I looked everywhere around the grinder and could not see any. I then remember i brushed all the coffee powder into the bin. And i'm sure you can guess where i found 2 springs!
> 
> Thank you for your comment!


You are welcome!

Personal experience of turning the grinder up-side down over a full and dirty bin to empty out the grind chamber and then having to go through the bin afterwards has made me hyperaware of the springs.


----------



## swai (Jul 26, 2016)

So here is my update as of now. I sanded down to original primer and down to metal where the bad scratches were. All i used was a sanding block and a bit of elbow grease.








I sanded more then the pictures I took but i forgot to take more pics. It was easier then expected to hand sand, maybe because it was an older grinder.

I am going with gloss white, lets hope it is a good choice!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Bet this will look great. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

If it is any help, the power light can be removed fairly easily.

When unplugged at the back, the central green part can be pushed out of the grinder by compressing down the little retaining flaps, which then allows the metal surround to fall off too.

Interested to see how the colour goes too. I wouldn't mind a fridge white grinder...


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

I found the light in mine had a plastic nut holding it on - probably a variation between years


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

just something I found handy when I painted my Rossi 45, when you purchase the primer look for Etch Primer - its able to bond properly to the surface of any exposed metal, normal primer is fine but doesn't grip as well causing chips later. Halfords sell it as do screwfix and toolstation.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

timmyjj21 said:


> I wouldn't mind a fridge white grinder...


Did you ever see the one Sk8bizarre did? (What's happened to him BTW?)

He had a super jolly and painted it white, then did a Clockwork Orange motif on it in black. From memory the front was Alex's face with bowler hat and trademark mascara, and on the back there was a silhouette of Alex and his droogs walking away. It looked super cool (well, if you like Clockwork Orange).


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Here it is - although it has an orange peel finish to the white paint seems to suit it - looks great - http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24564-My-first-Mazzer-its-filthy/page15


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

hotmetal said:


> Did you ever see the one Sk8bizarre did? (What's happened to him BTW?)


He lives with a number of us on the beansnotmachines Facebook group now.


----------



## BaggaZee (Jun 19, 2015)

Once you've cleaned it all and are re-assembling, don't forget the molykote food-safe grease on the threads.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Or at a pinch if you don't have Molycote, a light smear from a lip balm chap stick type thing.


----------



## swai (Jul 26, 2016)

Thanks for the info guys.

The light was taken out by a plastic screw cap sort of thing.

I'll be sure to grease everything once i'm finished spraying it.

I went with a cheap option on the spray, i wanted to try and keep costs down as much as possible. I bought a 2 in 1 Baufix Primer and paint from Lidl at 4 euro a can. I also got an empty crisp box while i was there and made a little area where I can spray in my attic. I used another cardboard box I had lying around at home.









I have never sprayed or even sanded before so this was a learning curve for me! I ended up buying 2 more cans of spray. It did stick really good, i made a few mistakes with getting drips and dust stuck and had to sand and paint again a few times.

I still need to give it maybe 1 or 2 more coats and then I can apply the clear spray.

My new burrs also arrived, i got original Mazzer ones. I'm looking forward to getting things going!


----------



## swai (Jul 26, 2016)

So i finally finished the paint job. I'm not too sure about the gloss white, I might sand it to a matt white but not sure yet.

I added the camera lens mod, took out the spacer under the bottom vane in the doser. The doser did not come with a lid so interestingly we had plastic round containers from Ikea and the lids fit ok on the doser and the camera lens.

Here are some pics of the finished job.







l


----------



## swai (Jul 26, 2016)

I managed to snag 2 kilo's of less then 1 month old beans from my local roaster 3FE in dublin. I emailed them asking for stale beans to season the new burrs and they offered me some and when I went to pick up these were left me!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

the blue lids seem to suit it - I suppose as you went with white you can add in pretty much any colour you want - looks great. I would be tempted to drink the free beans as well - got to be fresher than supermarket beans and better quality to start with!


----------



## Syenitic (Dec 1, 2013)

swai said:


> So i finally finished the paint job. I'm not too sure about the gloss white, I might sand it to a matt white but not sure yet.
> 
> I added the camera lens mod, took out the spacer under the bottom vane in the doser. The doser did not come with a lid so interestingly we had plastic round containers from Ikea and the lids fit ok on the doser and the camera lens.
> 
> ...


I love that white finish, somehow I did mine orange, but that is another story.

Wanted to ask though - the on/off switch is not original, looks cool, where did you get that from?


----------



## swai (Jul 26, 2016)

I have been drinking the beans! Well I just spent about an hour trying to dial in the grinder just now.

I managed to get 30ml in 25 seconds with 16grams of beans. My machine is a cheap De longhi one so I don't even know if I'm getting anywhere near the taste of it.

I should be upgrading next month to a rocket appartamento so ill be looking forward to that!

I still think your wood lids look better ha ha!


----------



## swai (Jul 26, 2016)

I got the switch off an old microwave that was lying around in work! It fitted perfect!


----------



## natmat (Aug 24, 2016)

What an inspirational post (for me and other DIY restorers out there), thank you.

You may find your gloss finish sheds its statically attracted grinds more easily than a matt finish would.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Well done on the refurb, looks great!

Not sure if your primer was self-etching? You would hope so if it's designed to act as a primer on metal gates but I couldn't see it on the pictures. If you find the paint chips or comes away that may be your culprit.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

@Syenitic knows all about removing the bearings.


----------

